# Lancaster bomber diorama with synchronized engines



## S4Simon

Well here's a project that's taken me 50 years to get off the ground. I've always wanted to build a large scale Lancaster Bomber with working engines that are synchronized to an actual Lancaster start up soundtrack. After doing a fair bit of investigation I think I'm almost there... on the investigation side. Still not sure whether it will turn out the way I want it too, but time will tell.

So I bought a 1975 Tamiya Lancaster model kit 1/48 scale. Plus a RAF refueller truck, plus other gizmos to make the diorama a little more exciting. I had no idea of what the layout would be, just that I wanted something fun. Soooo

I've ordered a small computer which will be mounted to the base. This will house the MP3 file and do all the synchronizing of the internal / external lights plus the startup order of the props. I've also bought a starter switch with a big red start button plus analog voltmeter which will all be wired up. This was all in my brain, and I had to just buy the stuff and figure it all out with sketches and wiring diagrams.

Anyway I'm two months into the build, mainly the diorama base and initial model build which I cant progress any further until the pre-programmed computer arrives from Europe.

Here's some initial pics of the build thus far.



























































































All going well I expect to have something to show in 3 - 6 months.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice start! :cheers2:


----------



## scooke123

Wow - ambitious project!!! Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## John P

I anticipate amazingness.


----------



## S4Simon

Okay we're progressing faster than expected. A few issues with the computer but they're ironed out now. Just need to fine tune the MP3 audio file to better sync with the props. RAF Fuller is finished, Props have been tested, lighting tested ok. Started on the wings this weekend, installed the fibre optics, plus some SMDs and wired the motors into the engine mounts, but not fully installed yet. Next weekend I want to finish off the electronics in the base and mount all the hardware / circuit boards and properly mount the engines ready for a full engine run. Stay tuned.























































Quick video showing the start button and base build





Quick video testing the engine start up with Lancaster Audio inbuilt into the computer


----------



## S4Simon

All lighting and engines installed. It's actually becoming a major behemoth of a task now. Lots of forward thinking required to work out issues as they arise.

Anyway, next stop is the paint shop.

Enjoy the first test run video.

Still need to tweak the shutdown sequence audio. Plus engine and lighting sequence starting will be done at the end.


----------



## John P

That was bloody brilliant!


----------



## S4Simon

Wiring's becoming more complex than the space shuttle...

Plus overheating issues with the engines, well not engines, but the load resistors attached to the engines. Running from a 2 amp power pack is no issues, but to run this monster at model shows I will be using a lithium battery pack and the one I bought is a little too heavy duty. Waaaay too much heat build up on the little blighters. So Just purchased a smaller lithium battery pack, dropping to 1600mAh down from 9800mAh. Hopefully will resolve my issues, otherwise might have to put a 10 watt load resistor across the battery output.

Next issue is the prop cutoff. Adding weights to number one engine has done marvels for the startup audio sync. I might add smaller weights to number two as well just to create some randomness at shutdown and will hopefully help with the audio syncing issues at shut off. 

Changed the startup sequence to the engines, and as mentioned just need to play with the weights. I'll be glueing lead to the props (presently just bluetac and lead, which flies off and hits me in the head), this means prop balancing as well otherwise I'll have airframe stress issues due to the props shaking the plane to bits.

More build Photos plus new video of altered prop startup (for model shows).


----------



## John P

Now you need to have the pilot turning his head to _look _at each engine that's starting.


----------



## S4Simon

Yes I would like that, but my technical abilities are running out of brain cells. ;-)

I have to admit that 45 year old Tamiya kits are not as good as present day Tamiya kits. The gaps in some areas are quite impressive. The decals are another thing, think I'm going to paint the main markings, so have bought a paint mask kit. Yet another technical hurdle to get over.

Wings are currently in the paint shop and will hopefully be finished on Wednesday.


----------



## StarCruiser

Easily one of my favorite aircraft of WW2:











Slick, lean and mean...


----------



## S4Simon

Wing paint shop progress.


----------



## aussiemuscle308

this is an epic build. it'll steal the show where ever it goes.


----------



## S4Simon

Quick wing update. Bought a masking kit for the Lancaster. First time using one. Very happy with the results. I was only going to paint the wing roundels and use the standard decals every where else, but will probably do the whole plane now using the masking kit. 40 year old decals may look a bit crappy.

Next weekend I want to start on the fuselage - which is the hard bit as all the wiring has to be fed through from the wings and connected in the fuselage, and then finally out a hole near the tail wheel. Just hope everything still works when its all together.

This is a model of firsts for me. First time using an airbrush on a plane. First time applying panel lines, and first time using a masking kit. Never too old to learn.


----------



## S4Simon

Fuselage update.

FYI - painting markings is harder than first thought.

Feeding of all the wiring through the wings is done now - first hard bit over. Next hard bit is to dress all the wiring and somehow combine wires where i can, and then feed them all out through a new hole, probably behind the tail wheel. That's next weekend's job. Then I can close the fuselage out and finish off the paintwork. 4 months down and I'd say 2 months to go before completion.


----------



## John P

Holy moley, those stenciled markings look great! I wouldn't be brave enough to try that.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

To quote Freddie Prinze from _Chico and the Man_, "Lookin' gooooood!"

I know, I'm dating myself...


----------



## S4Simon

Because the original decals are 40 years old and look rather iffy, I decided to give the masking kit a try. The end results are far better than expected with all the markings. The maskings are poly vinyl and semi clear so pretty easy to work with. The only issue thus far has been the fuselage side roundel which has lots of colours and layers. The rest have behaved well, just a matter of mixing the colours to get the right blues and reds and then just using the air brush. Plus the scale of the aircraft helps as well, my eyes aren't as good as they use to be. In the end the painted markings are so much better than the decals - no peeling off over time or silvering here.

I've found this build to be the opposite of all the other squillion builds I've completed. That is - the build gets harder the closer you get to completion, and also bonding the fuselage together is the last thing to do, so sticking the wings on before the fuselage is done is a little backwards to me. Once I get a handle on all the wiring this weekend, things will get a little easier, there's just so much wiring feeding through the fuselage, and then this all has to be fed through the large heavy base and integrated into the underside computer.

The whole project is a great epic build, and I just hope everything still works once all the wiring is finished.


----------



## S4Simon

OK - good progress this weekend. I've managed to pack the wiring into the fuselage and seal her up without severing any wiring. Everything tests okay.

Fuselage painted. Next weekend I'll install the bomb bay, gun turrets and tail planes.


----------



## S4Simon

Mid week update. Added weights to props. Still not 100% there, but close. Props just temporarily pushed on for testing purposes. Lighting test complete. Kit is pretty much finished, just have to start the weathering process now. And then work on the diorama base.


----------



## John P

The weights help, but they sure look strange.


----------



## StarCruiser

And at least some of those props are spinning backwards!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

StarCruiser said:


> And at least some of those props are spinning backwards!


I didnt see the 4the engine start up, but the other 3 are showing the 'Southern Hemisphere" reverse rotation effect. :wink2:


----------



## S4Simon

Reverse spinning props not a simple solution. I'm using pulse width modulated motors, so changing the polarity won't change the direction of spin. Stuck with this rotation direction at present. :-(


----------



## S4Simon

Laying the turf tonight. It's very green. Tomorrow I'll try and dull down a bit. 40 year old decals are like vanishing cream, as soon as you touch them they just vapourise into a million black specks.


----------



## John P

I like to give old decals a coat of Microscale Liquid Decal film. It'll either hold them together or it will fail to hold them together, but it's worth a try.


----------



## S4Simon

Well after 200 hours of work it's pretty much done. Plenty of learning on this build, and thanks for all your kind and constructive comments along the way. 

With regards to the decals John, all the small decals were pretty much just talcum dust once they hit the water, so just lucky I went with the paint masking kit early on in the build.

Pics of the finished diorama below. Vids to follow.


----------



## S4Simon




----------



## JamesFarrow

Fantastic!

Keep up the great work.

James

James D. Farrow
Mississauga, Ontario

"No more trains will be sold once the magazine leaves the station"


----------



## John P

That was awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

John P said:


> That was awesome. :thumbsup:


Beyond awesome! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61

It's a masterpiece.


----------



## S4Simon

Just for interest sake.

Build cost: Au$548

Breakdown of costs (All prices Australian dollars)

Model Kit $80.00
Electronic kit $200.00
Electronic parts $80.00
Paint - Spray $37.50
Paint - Bottle $10.00
Diorama base $75.00
Decal kit $14.50
Eng Starter kit $25.00
Refueller kit $26.00

Build Time: 198 hours


----------



## Milton Fox Racing




----------



## S4Simon

A couple of wins this weekend. I've tweaked the wiring, added some extra resistors to reduce the load on the motors. Needed to do this as I was having small fires / smoke break out from underneath when using the external Lithium power source. Now, no more smoke or fires. Load Resistors can still be touched whilst running so all good there. Plus I removed the weights from the last prop to get a better shutdown effect. 

So that's it. The diorama is now ready for displays - with it's own (safe) power source.  Happy days.

Only little thing to do now is to reverse the direction of the props, but that means breaking into the actual engine cowls...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Could you slightly relocate the props on another stacked gear drive driven off the motor shaft? :lurk5:


----------



## S4Simon

Already thought of that. I was going to take it off the second flywheel, but this would throw the synchromesh out ;-) I've got three months to work it out before the model show. 










A couple of new (bonus) vids. Showing the slight alteration to startup and shutdown, due to weights removed from number 4 and an extra 1/2 watt resistor added to each motor - which has everso slightly slowed the initial start of each engine.


----------



## John P

Aces. Awesome. Amazing.
My only suggestion would be to make the ground more realistic - some patches of bare dirt and dead grass, maybe ruts for the tyres...


----------

